# NTL in Galway



## Rainy2 (26 Oct 2005)

Hello
Is NTL cable available in Galway or do I have to go with Chorus Cable? Whats the service like?


----------



## johnflan (26 Oct 2005)

yep, NTL available in most areas of Galway City - no problems with coverage - you get 14/15 channels with basic deal - if you go digital with NTL then the cost begins to add up. Give them a ring on 1800 234 234 or go to


----------



## Rainy2 (26 Oct 2005)

Thanks JohnFlan. I heard rumours that NTL/Chorus experience a lot of blackouts in the West & that I should go for Sky. I'll ring NTL and see what they say but I doubt they'll admit to any faults!!


----------



## johnflan (26 Oct 2005)

never ever had a problem with NTL in Galway in 15 years - I don't work for them!


----------



## lz1 (26 Oct 2005)

I disagree, I am in galway 8 years and service is poor to say the least from NTL, I find their customer service a joke and the have added and removed channels to suit themselves.

Its for a wider arena than here but since Chorus is not availabnle the choice is NTL or SKY..............a duopoly!


----------



## Rainy2 (26 Oct 2005)

You're not the first person to say this IZ1. I thought Chorus was available throughout Galway. Is NTL available in County Galway as well as the city. I think Sky might be the best option.


----------



## Ambrose (26 Oct 2005)

What part of Galway do you live?


----------



## Rainy2 (27 Oct 2005)

Ballinasloe. Don't live there yet however so I have a bit of time to research so looks like the choice is Sky or NTL...


----------



## etel (28 Oct 2005)

Chorus are the cable operator  in Ballinasloe . Good luck with Chorus


----------

